# b13 Tranny swap and Engine rebuild...



## Raphenry (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, i have rebuilt the GA16DE and swapped out the automatic transmission, all clutch pedal, new brake pedal, new wiring harness's. Plus SE-R sway bars, new brakes all around, new rack, dash and a/c control unit. Also replaced the steering wheel and door hinges.

Now the problem... the car wont start. All fuses are good and relays verified. I hear a click under the dash. Also, when stowing the new harness, touched the starter with my wedding ring, :lame:, starter turned, burned finger... 

I did not replace the ignition switch with one for a manual transmission, is that necessary? Also still have the automatic ECU, heard that this is not a necessary change..

What am i missing? Thanks for your help and laughter.:newbie:

edit: the ignition switch has a two wire connector that i cant find the opposite connector for. looking at pics of the ignitions switches for the auto and manual, the manual appears to have the extra wire that mine has and the auto does not. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.....


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Did you hook-up the inhibitor switch properly?


----------



## Raphenry (Aug 18, 2010)

That is the clutch inhibit switch, I presume? I have cruise, the short wire on the front of the clutch pedal, the long wire on the back, they only fit one way, but they are the same connector. help...


----------



## Raphenry (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay, verified the starter turns with a screwdriver, but the bendix does not engage. Still it should when i turn the key to start, even with a bad bendix. When i dont push the clutch the click is in the car. When the clutch is pushed, and i am on the outside, the click is from the inhibitor relay... any clues...


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

There is also an inhibitor from the auto tranny that prevents the car from starting if it's not in park or neutral. Your ECU was from an automatic so it will expect a signal from it.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

Perhaps you can trick the ECU by unplugging the inhibitor switch and shorting the wires between the terminals on the plug.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you sure the click is comming from under the dash and it's not the starter? I know it's a pain, but maybe you should take the starter out and have it checked. Something to try.......


----------

